# Home purchase. Extra Fees.



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

What other fees are associated with purchasing a home? Also some ballpark figures would be awesome. Realtor fees, taxes, utilities etc..... Thanks.


----------



## zHd (Mar 5, 2015)

3% property acquisition tax
50 € for a sworn translator at the land office
200 € land registration costs
1% land tax on the sale price
20 € education tax
20 € earthquake tax
15 € documents

I hope it will help ..


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks zHd. Is that Euro or Lira? Also, do you know what the realtor commission would be?


----------



## zHd (Mar 5, 2015)

Prices are € 

In general, realtor commission will be %3 over the total sales price for a Turkish customer. I think it is open to negotiation, should be insisted on 3% or lower...


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Thank you Z.


----------

